# Happy St. Patrick's day! Guiness chocolate stout cake with cream cheese frosting!



## appwsmsmkr1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi all
I got this from the simply recipes website and it's delicious! Happy St. Patrick's Day!













image.jpg



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Mar 17, 2015


















image.jpg



__ appwsmsmkr1
__ Mar 17, 2015







1 cup stout or porter beer, such as Guinness extra stout
10 tablespoons unsalted butter
3/4 cup unsweetened cocoa
1 1/2 cups sugar
1/2 cups dark brown sugar
3/4 cup sour cream
2 eggs
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract
2 cups all-purpose flour
2 1/2 teaspoons baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt

Any cream cheese frosting recipe, I used Kraft 

METHOD
1 Preheat the oven to 350°F. Grease a 8 or 9-inch springform pan with butter and line the bottom with a round of parchment paper.
2 In a large saucepan place the beer and butter. Cook over medium-high heat until the butter has melted. Add the cocoa powder and sugars and whisk together. Take off heat and allow to come to room temperature.
3 In another bowl beat together the sour cream, eggs, and vanilla extract until very, very well combined. Add to the butter-beer mixture and whisk together.
4 In another bowl whisk together the flour, baking soda, and salt. Add to the beer-butter mixture and whisk together until it just comes together. Pour into the prepared pan and give the pan a few short drops onto the countertop to shake the air pockets in the batter to the surface and out of the cake. Bake for 50-60 minutes. Allow to cool on a wire rack. Run a knife around the edge to separate the cake from the pan and pop the ring off the springform.
5 Spread frosting on the cooled cake and serve.




Read more: http://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/chocolate_guinness_cake/#ixzz3Uhbs66X1


----------



## barnesski1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!  Gonna hand this one to the wife as she is the better cake baker!!  Everything else is debatable...please don't tell her I said that!!  Thanks again!!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 18, 2015)

Beautiful job on the frosting! Cake looks moist and delicious too. Hope you had a good St. Patrick's day!


----------



## gary s (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice Job, Looks great


----------



## sqwib (Mar 18, 2015)

Awesome cake Appwsmsmkr1.

I can personally vouch for this recipe, my wife made it over the weekend and it is fantastic, but she made it with the Bailey's Irish Cream Cheese Icing. Just finished the last piece last night and have been putting the leftover icing on double stuffed oreos OMG...

Quick tip on this recipe, make it the day before and serve at room temperature the following day, the cake sets up much better and seems moister, this is a dense cake.

  I'll see if she took any pics.

Recipe That Laura used here


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Mar 18, 2015)

SQWIB said:


> Awesome cake Appwsmsmkr1.
> I can personally vouch for this recipe, my wife made it over the weekend and it is fantastic, but she made it with the Bailey's Irish Cream Cheese Icing. Just finished the last piece last night and have been putting the leftover icing on double stuffed oreos OMG...
> 
> Quick tip on this recipe, make it the day before and serve at room temperature the following day, the cake sets up much better and seems moister, this is a dense cake.
> ...



Thank you!! Actually I was going to do the baileys but I'm not really of a fan of it to drink and after a while that stuff goes bad. I may have to search for a small size bottle. 

This cake did not last to the next day lol. 

Happy st. Pats day!!


----------



## sqwib (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah unless you like it in your coffee.
If you don't like baieleys I wouldn't use it... the icing has a strong liquor flavor.


----------



## gary s (Mar 19, 2015)

Still waiting on my skice !!

Gary


----------

